# g8 rear diffuser on 05 gto?



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

wondering if anyone knows if a g8 rear diffuser will fit on a 05-06 gto.... 

had the random thought today as i ran across the one off my old g8 (i replaced the factory one with a gxp one) anyways set it next to the gto and looked like a match.

might look kinda cool, or may look like ass.


i might try it at some point in the next week or two if no one knows.

thanks!


----------



## KJR (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd really like to see how this looks! 

Plz post up some pics if you decide to try it


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a Difflow Diffusers - Lotus Elise, Exige, Evora, Acura NSX, Nissan GTR diffuser for the NSX and just had measurements for the GTO diffuser made this morning.

I'll update later on...


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

It won't fit perfectly but, you can go ahead and start cutting and molding to make it fit. I'd like to see the outcome.


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Check out Maverick Man carbon, pretty sweet diffuser for GTO, OEM fit carbon or pre peg fiber glass, that is what I am considering.


----------



## KJR (Jan 24, 2012)

SWGOAT said:


> Check out Maverick Man carbon, pretty sweet diffuser for GTO, OEM fit carbon or pre peg fiber glass, that is what I am considering.


I have a pre-preg fiberglass on order from MM. Been waiting since Feb to receive it.......long wait time depending on when you order.

There is another guy who does custom fiberglass diffusers for the GTO for about the same price, but I did not like the shape and design as much as MM's.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

SWGOAT said:


> Check out Maverick Man carbon, pretty sweet diffuser for GTO, OEM fit carbon or pre peg fiber glass, that is what I am considering.


I did see his diffuser and it's not what I would consider a functional diffuser.

The difflow.com ones are functional.


----------



## KJR (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's the other one I mentioned: Pontiac GTO at Norm's Fiberglass


----------



## qu1Z (Jun 21, 2012)

Difflow


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Doesn't match up IMO... I could see it getting torn off easily as well.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

To borrow from the original poster of this old thread:


Dan-o said:


> .......or may look like ass........


----------



## Drack (Aug 5, 2012)

gt4awd said:


> Doesn't match up IMO... I could see it getting torn off easily as well.


The above pic is my car. The diffuser was easy to install and Is mounted very secure under the car. it looks awesome plus u can move the mounting points around for a diffrent look. I would highley recommend difflow!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

i have this diffuser as well for both the nsx and gto.

i was the one that requested difflow to make one for the gto.

the diffuser need to be furthest from the rest of the bumper to have a greater effect of minimizing drag when the exiting air flow from tries to circulate back to the rear bumper from the negative pressures in that area. this creates drag. 

form follows function.

btw the rear will stay clean a little longer to.


----------



## qu1Z (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep the diffuser can be moved forward/backward, depending on your desired looks/function. Different styles available. Diffuser won't scrape, it's not that close to the ground - it looks great in person 

Taking orders today!


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

I have a camaro ss valance on my gto. took some serious fiberglass work to make it work but it was finally done. 
if you want a cheap looking bolt on valance then you gonna get a cheap bolted on valance! take the time and do it right.


----------

